# enceintes Altec Lansing MP450



## timbx33 (5 Juin 2011)

Je voulais simplement savoir si ces enceintes sont compatibles avec l'ipad2. Ce n'est pas très clair sur le net. Utilisez vous ces enceintes avec votre ipad 2 ?


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Juin 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Je voulais simplement savoir si ces enceintes sont compatibles avec l'ipad2. Ce n'est pas très clair sur le net. Utilisez vous ces enceintes avec votre ipad 2 ?



A mon avis elles ne semblent compatibles que pour l'ipad1 ce qui est bien apparent sur cette photo:
http://www.materiel.net/accessoire-...p-450-station-d-accueil-audio-ipad-62491.html


----------



## timbx33 (5 Juin 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> A mon avis elles ne semblent compatibles que pour l'ipad1 ce qui est bien apparent sur cette photo:
> http://www.materiel.net/accessoire-...p-450-station-d-accueil-audio-ipad-62491.html



Merci pour ta reponse et ton lien. Ceci dit jai fait des recherches plus approfondies et en fait ils auraient sorti une version compatible ipad2. Le cas échéant, on peut se procurer un adaptateur. Par chance, je vais peut etre recevoir la derniere version compatible. En fait, cest un cadeau et je ne sais pas ce que je vais recevoir  ils pourraient quand meme etre plus precis lorsqu'ils vendent des produits.


----------

